# Video of TriMet train crashing



## fairviewroad (Nov 7, 2011)

Those "bumpers" at the end of the line sure worked this time!

http://blog.oregonlive.com/commuting/2011/11/trimet_investigating_two_opera.html


----------



## rrdude (Nov 8, 2011)

fairviewroad said:


> Those "bumpers" at the end of the line sure worked this time!
> 
> http://blog.oregonli..._two_opera.html


"innocent until proven guilty"

But I'm betting the engineer/driver was "distracted" via cell or texting.

I_hope_ I'm wrong!


----------



## DET63 (Nov 30, 2011)

Direct link to video:

http://video-embed.oregonlive.com/services/player/bcpid619299305001?bctid=1263248447001


----------



## SP&S (Dec 1, 2011)

This was all over the local TV news when it happened. The sad thing is that TriMet appeared to be more concerned about the video getting out than they were about the accident.


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2011)

SP&S said:


> This was all over the local TV news when it happened. The sad thing is that TriMet appeared to be more concerned about the video getting out than they were about the accident.


Are you sure about "when it happened"? I didn't hear anything about it or even realize what had happened until the video got out.


----------

